# 1&1 Allnet Flat



## Schleifer (27. März 2011)

Moin Leute

wie viele von euch wissen kommt nun endlich im Mai Samsungs neues Smartphone, das Galaxy S2 auf den Markt. Der Zeitpunkt für mich meinen Knochen in den Ruhestand zu schicken und mir was aktuelles zu holen.
Zum Thema: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der 1&1 Allnet Flat? Gute Erfahrungen? Schlechte Erfahrungen? Kann jetzt nichts konkretes sagen, aber ab und zu hört man schlechtes über 1&1. Der Punkt ist halt der Preis. 30 Euro bei 1&1 im Vergleich zu 50 bei O2 (O2 o) bzw. gar 80 bei Vodafone ist ein gutes Argument für nen neuen Vertrag.

Danke für Antworten


----------



## zulu1024 (27. März 2011)

würde mich auch brennend interessieren. ich will weg von vodafone... auch wenn 1und1 das netz von vodafone nutzt, was ja sehr gut ausgebaut ist.


----------



## Schleifer (28. März 2011)

mmh ... unter PCGHX Usern scheint 1&1 jetzt nicht so verbreitet zu sein.
Come on, irgendwer muss so'n Vertrag doch haben und seine Horrorerfahrungen hier zum Besten geben können


----------



## Geko (28. März 2011)

Ich kann dir leider nur vom normalen Festnetz und DSL Vertrag für die Wohnung erzählen.
Dort ist es so, dass die Leistung des Produktes an sich gut ist, der Service allerdings am Anfang nicht so prickelnd war.

Ob sich der Tarif an und für sich für dich lohnt musst du ja selber entscheiden.


----------



## Schleifer (28. März 2011)

Ja ne klar, den Tarif muss ich selbst entscheiden. Aber auch 30 Euro können 30 zu viel sein, wenn die Netzqualität schlecht ist, der Service ******* usw.


----------



## Schleifer (29. März 2011)

und Push

Come on - letzter Aufruf an alle Smartphone 1&1 Kunden ihre Erfahrungen der Welt mitzuteilen


----------



## Dirty Finger (29. März 2011)

Also hab zwei von diesen Verträgen.Kann mich nicht beschweren,läuft alles bestens.......
Im ersten Vertrag is sogar eine sms Flat enthalten.Ist aber beschränkt auf meine ich 100 sms.Müsste ich nochmal nachschauen.Komm ich aber mit hin.


----------



## Schleifer (29. März 2011)

es hat sich jemand erbarmt 
Danke für die Antwort

ist doch ein gutes Zeichen. SMS Flatrate wär natürlich geil. 100 reichen (mir) locker


----------



## Dirty Finger (30. März 2011)

Moin Schleifer,
jep is schon ok mit den sms. Leider sind in den Verträgen die du jetzt abschließen kannst diese sms nicht mehr enthalten.Warum auch immer,dass wird das Geheimnis von 1&1 bleiben


----------



## longrien123 (30. März 2011)

Also ich will mir auch das S2 holen und ein Vertrag von 1&1 nehmen. 
ich find das Angebot auch gut. 39,99Euro pro Monat *Ohne Vertragslaufzeit* 500mb Traffic bis zur Drosselung und in alle Netze Kostenlos telefonieren 



Dirty Finger schrieb:


> Moin Schleifer,
> jep is schon ok mit den sms. Leider sind in den Verträgen die du jetzt abschließen kannst diese sms nicht mehr enthalten.Warum auch immer,dass wird das Geheimnis von 1&1 bleiben



Das stimmt nicht! 

Seit neuestem kann man die All-Net-Flat mit Internet buchen und dann zusätzlich für 9,99 euro im Monat die SMS-Flat dazubestellen und die ist jetz wirklich eine Flat mit unbegrenzt in alle Netze SMS schreiben.

Zusätzlich kann man noch für 9,99Euro 1GB zusätzliches Datenvolumen dazubuchen somit kommt man auf 1,5GB Traffic/Monat

Zusammengefasst: 
Kostenlos in alle Netze telefonieren
Kostenlose SMS in alle Netze
500mb Datenvolumen
--> ohne Monatliche Vertragslaufzeit
Rund 50Euro
wer 1,5GB Traffic braucht bezahlt dann grob 60Euro

Als 24 Monatsvertrag spart man nochmal 10Euro die ersten 12 Monate.

So finde ich dieses Angebot recht gut oder hab ich irgendetwas übersehen?

weis jemand ob das Samsung Galaxy S2 über eine Mikrosim verfügt??


----------



## Schleifer (30. März 2011)

ohne vertragslaufzeit? sweeet 
das hab ich wohl bisher übersehn. Mal gleich gucken.

Thema S2: Mir ist keine Microsim bekannt, halte mich aber mit areamobile.de und inside-handy.de auf dem neuesten Stand. Da sollte was dazu stehen.


----------

